# DC Boots BOA Guides / Anchors Tearing Out



## gnarstradamus (Jan 12, 2016)

*Delete Thread*

delete delete


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

My 32 ST Boas started to do the same thing. I thought they were toast, but tried to fix them using some 2part epoxy. I got 1.5-2 more seasons out of them. 

Take out the liners,... Loosen the wires. Glob a bunch of exoxy in between both sides of the space for the boa guides and boot material and slide it back in. BEING VERY CAREFUL NOT TO GET ANY EPOXY IN THE GUIDE ITSELF!

Clamp it and leave it for a couple days. 

Good luck. 

Here's mine after the repair. It's the bottom L guide. (...bottom of the boot closest to the toe, not the pic). Not particularly pretty, but the rest of the boot gave out before the repair did!


----------



## gnarstradamus (Jan 12, 2016)

Removed post


----------



## gnarstradamus (Jan 12, 2016)

Removed post


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

For what its worth, I have a few DC judge boots and I have not had that happen ever. Although I don't put in 60 days a year, I only manage 30 something days a year. 

I would think that DC will definitely warranty that sucker for you as it looks like the seams just broke off. 

Do you find that you have to tighten the boa a lot? I usually don't even tighten the bottom part of the boot because it's just a tight fit for me. Are your boots too big for you?

I've owned thirtytwo focus boa and they make nice boots but that boot that I had was really bulky in the ankle area compared to the DC Judge, so the fitment on the shorter Union ankle straps was a problem. Just a note in case you have a newer Union binding.


----------



## gnarstradamus (Jan 12, 2016)

Removed post


----------

